# no eth0 [solved]

## gr8fuljames

My situation has changed, you can read the whole thing or skip down to my third post...

ok first I'll say that i have read previous posts about this same card/problem, but I haven't found anything that helped me.

 I'm running 2.6.17 (new install) on a dell optiplex gx150

Test Configuration

Product/Model/Rev	OptiPlex GX150 /PIII 1GHz/Rev. A09 	

<<<<<<<<<,info ommited (not relevant),>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Adapters and drivers used in testing

Adapter 	Driver Type 	File Name 	Date 	Size

3Com Integrated 3C920 10/100 Fast Ethernet Controller (3C905C-TX comp.)

	Client OS assigned NDIS Driver

 I have tried several times to get this thing working to no avail. I think my isp requires the use of dhcp due to the way i connect through my modem. I did try setting a static but that didn't work either.

 On boot I get this...

  green * (everythin up till now)

  green * dhcp

      red * network interface eth0 does not exist

      red * Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)

      red * ERROR : Problem starting needed service net.eth0

                                 netmount was not started

  /etc/conf.d/net

```
config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"
```

 I tried adding 3c59x to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 but it failed to load...went back to building in through make menuconfig, still stuck.Last edited by gr8fuljames on Sat Oct 07, 2006 3:03 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## smiffy

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> red * network interface eth0 does not exist
> 
> red * Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)
> ...

 

That would tend to imply that you don't have support for that card build into your kernel, or that you have it built as a module which has not been loaded.

Whether you are using DHCP or not is immaterial - nothing can happen until the kernel can talk to your hardware, in other words, has the driver in place.

Have a look at dmesg and see if you can find any reference to a driver for you card attempting to be loaded - it may have failed for some reason.  Also double-check that you are using the correct driver for your card.  With the similarity of some of the 3-Com part numbers, I've been known to get digits mixed up before...

----------

## kabage

does

```
ifconfig 
```

show anything besides the lo or loopback interface

if not then the driver isn't loaded, or is not loading properly

if it does then 

did you start the net.eth0 interface 

if you did not already make a net.eth0 interface script it is just

```
ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.eth0 
```

* That is dependent on what base layout your using but I'm assuming a newer version

to start net.eth0

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
```

at this time ifconfig should show at least the loop back and the eth0 interface unless there is a driver problem

There is no point in trying to connect to the internet if you can not get to this point, if you do get to this point

then your green light should be on your gateway /router and if your username and password are set in the router

then try 

ping www.google.com or connect to your router and adjust the isp username and password and whatever self install 

info they gave you then you should be good to go.

----------

## gr8fuljames

 *Quote:*   

> Have a look at dmesg and see if you can find any reference to a driver for you card attempting to be loaded -

 

 How do I do that so I can scroll up? (noob)

 *Quote:*   

> does
> 
> Code:
> 
> ifconfig 

 

 No it just shows lo

 I realize this is probally not getting the right support but I'm going in circles here. I use the * to build in and do make && make modules_install after each change

----------

## kabage

```
dmesg | less 
```

to scroll up/down 

of course that is if your driver is in the kernel not a module

if it is a module and

```

modprobe moduleName 

```

does not load it , it may be the wrong module or may need to be rebuilt

----------

## desultory

 *gr8fuljames wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   does
> 
> Code:
> 
> ifconfig  
> ...

 

For the sake of completeness, what is the output from ifconfig -a?

----------

## gr8fuljames

Sorry to change things up but since dhcpcd was hangin and to eliminate the problem I changed this up a bit. I scratched dhcpcd and tried a static ip when i did this on boot it brought up eth0 then next line was my ip under that it read 

" SCIOCSIFNETMASK: Invalid argument "

 When I shell in from my main box, yes it worked, I can't ping or for that matter it don't work from that box either. If I can shell into it wouldn't that mean that the card is working?

 If someone can confirm exactly what needs built in for this card that would be great...Last edited by gr8fuljames on Fri Oct 06, 2006 12:33 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## desultory

 *gr8fuljames wrote:*   

> Sorry to change things up but since dhcpcd was hangin and to eliminate the problem I changed this up a bit.

 

Nothing to aplogize for. The point here is fixing the problem, not forcing you to use the same configuration you started with.

 *gr8fuljames wrote:*   

> I scratched dhcpcd and tried a static ip when i did this on boot it brought up eth0 then next line was my ip under that it read 
> 
> " SCIOCSIFNETMASK: Invalid argument "

 

What is the network configuration (/etc/conf.d/net), presently?

 *gr8fuljames wrote:*   

> When I shell in from my main box yes it worked i can't ping or for that matter it doean't work from that box either. If I can shell into it wouldn't that mean that the card is working?

 

So ssh (or telnet or rsh or some other way of logging in across a network) works? If so, the card itself must be working, at least to an extent.

 *gr8fuljames wrote:*   

> If someone can confirme exactly what needs built in for this card that would be great...

 

If the card is a 3Com 3c905C Tornado the corresponding module appears to be 3c59x (CONFIG_VORTEX in .config, '3c590/3c900 series (592/595/597) "Vortex/Boomerang" support' in the menus).

----------

## gr8fuljames

 *Quote:*   

> For the sake of completeness, what is the output from ifconfig -a

 

Sorry I just noticed this so here is the output...

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:06:5B:80:AE:9A

          inet addr:192.168.1.3  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:141 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:92 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:13633 (13.3 Kb)  TX bytes:11822 (11.5 Kb)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0x4c00

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:12 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:12 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:1020 (1020.0 b)  TX bytes:1020 (1020.0 b)
```

 *Quote:*   

> What is the network configuration (/etc/conf.d/net), presently? 

 

```
config_eth0=( "192.168.1.3 netmask 225.225.225.0 brd 192.168.1.255" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.1.1" )
```

 *Quote:*   

> If the card is a 3Com 3c905C Tornado the corresponding module appears to be 3c59x (CONFIG_VORTEX in .config, '3c590/3c900 series (592/595/597) "Vortex/Boomerang" support' in the menus).

 

 ok that's what I have built in so we can rule that out...Can this have something to do with the router, do I need to build something in to get past it?[/quote]

----------

## desultory

The ifconfig output and the network configuration both look normal enough to me.

 *gr8fuljames wrote:*   

> Can this have something to do with the router

 

It might, though I am wondering more about local firewalls than external routing problems. But since you asked, what is the output of route -vvn?

 *gr8fuljames wrote:*   

> do I need to build something in to get past it?

 

Unless there needs to be some kind of tunnel established, no.

----------

## gr8fuljames

route -vvn

```
Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
```

Last edited by gr8fuljames on Sat Oct 07, 2006 12:57 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## heavydwitstyle

Whoa.. I just noticed for your static configuration you have...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> config_eth0=( "192.168.1.3 netmask 225.225.225.0 brd 192.168.1.255" ) 
> 
> routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.1.1" )
> ...

 

If that is actually what you have then your subnet mask is incorrect. It should be

"255.255.255.0", not "225.225.225.0".

Try setting your subnet mask to that and see if you get your local connectivity restored (try to ping your default

gateway etc). 

If that works and you try dhcp again and it still doesn't work, are you sure that you have installed the dhcpcd package? You'll need to do that before you can use it obviously. I want to eliminate the obvious things first.

[edit]

I know with a problem I used to have, I didn't configure the required module to be loaded on boot up. Did you complete that part of the installation process as well? It lists how to in the Installation handbook.

- Heavy-D

----------

## gr8fuljames

 *Quote:*   

> Whoa.. I just noticed for your static configuration you have...

 

 I'm not sure why that reads that way it was i know for a fact 255.255.255.0 "must have been a late night thing" lol

I changed it back but I still can't ping.

 *Quote:*   

> I know with a problem I used to have, I didn't configure the required module to be loaded on boot up.

 

 If your speaking of the module for my card it's been ruled out. I'm pretty sure I have the rest of them right but since you mentioned it I'll check them again.

 For network support I have...

 Network device support - Ehternet (10 or 100Mbit) - 3COM cards - 3c590/3c900 series (592/595/597) support

 Is there maybe some support for integrated devices that I may have missed?

 Does the output for route -vvn look right? I don't see my ip there is this normal?

----------

## gr8fuljames

Case closed, a friend helped me out through im and alot of copy paste this. It was the nameserver. that did the final fix...

 Thank you to ALL that helped me out.

----------

